

Share HN: Cemetery of ideas - niiico

We all have several ideas that we all wanted to build but for some reason we wont do it. Maybe because we have better ideas or more profitable ones.<p>For example I wanted to create an app that helps you decide what to eat.<p>whats yours?
======
chopsueyar
Virtual Currency promoted by Whoopi Goldberg

